# Seiko 5 - Language



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how to change the days language option on a Seiko 5?

Cheers, ed.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if all Seiko 5's are the same, but the couple that I've had it was just the case of pressing in the crown


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

On the non diver types, you pull out the crown 1 stop then turn anti clockwise, stop when you get to the day/ language you want. As usual don't do it when the time is near midnight (23.00 to 02.00 ish)

Ian


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Not to sure if all Seiko 5's are the same, but the couple that I've had it was just the case of pressing in the crown


Some do, but not this one!

Thanks anyway


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

JTW said:


> On the non diver types, you pull out the crown 1 stop then turn anti clockwise, stop when you get to the day/ language you want. As usual don't do it when the time is near midnight (23.00 to 02.00 ish)
> 
> Ian


Yeah, that got it!

Thanks Ian


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just out of interest how old is your Seiko









Should have said that both of mine are 1970's models


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Just out of interest how old is your Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is a relatively new Sep '96 7S26


----------

